# effacer les recherches du menu deroulant google



## leo071275 (2 Mai 2006)

bonjour,
qqun sait-il comment effacer les termes enregistrer lors des recherches sur google ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2006)

un clic sur la loupe à côté de la recherche.....
et vas jusqu'en bas du menu qui s'affiche.......


----------



## leo071275 (2 Mai 2006)

désole, j'ai pas été clair :

C'est du menu déroulant du site *google* , dans la fenêtre même de google, que j'essaie d'effacer les termes - termes qui apparaissent en appuyant simultanément sur "pg dn+end" (clavier qwerty) en bas à droite (ibook G4 12 pouces) ...???


----------



## leo071275 (2 Mai 2006)

personne ???


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2006)

y'a que 20 mn entre tes deux derniers posts ....... 



Safari, ton navigateur ?


----------



## leo071275 (2 Mai 2006)

Safari


----------



## leo071275 (3 Mai 2006)

qqun a-t-il la reponse ?????


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mai 2006)

leo071275 a dit:
			
		

> qqun a-t-il la reponse ?????


Supprime "History.plist" situé dans ta petite maison/Bibliothèque/Safari...


----------



## leo071275 (3 Mai 2006)

Je suivrais scrupuleusement les indications qui m'aideront a supprimer les termes de ce menu deroulant. Avec windows, il suffisait de selectionner le mot et d'appuyer sur "delete". 
Desole Dos Jones, mais pour le coup, celui qui rame, c'est OS X... (j'ai supprimer history.plist de maison/biblio/safari, et... nada :hein:


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mai 2006)

leo071275 a dit:
			
		

> JDesole Dos Jones, mais pour le coup, celui qui rame, c'est OS X... (j'ai supprimer history.plist de maison/biblio/safari, et... nada :hein:


Supprime aussi "Form Values" du même dossier et tiens moi au courant. Chez moi en supprimant "l'history.plist" ça avait l'air de fonctionner...


----------



## leo071275 (3 Mai 2006)

en supprimant form values aussi... pas de changement ?!

d'ailleurs, history.plist revient a sa place ?!


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2006)

¿ Peut-être en supprimant ces fichiers alors que Safari est fermé ?


----------



## apenspel (4 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> un clic sur la loupe à côté de la recherche.....
> et vas jusqu'en bas du menu qui s'affiche.......


Pour que ce sujet puisse servir à d'autres, dans Firefox, c'est clic + ctrl sur l'icône de Google, car un clic seul ne permet que de changer de moteur de recherche.


----------



## daffyb (4 Mai 2006)

dans le menu safari, réinitialiser safari


----------



## DeniX (4 Mai 2006)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> dans le menu safari, réinitialiser safari


C'est la méthode bulldozer.  Voici ce que provoque la réinitialisation (Aide Safari) :

_Si vous utilisez un ordinateur public, vous pouvez effacer rapidement tout enregistrement d'information personnelle stockée par Safari. Choisissez simplement Réinitialiser Safari dans le menu Safari pour effacer l'historique des pages Web visitées, vider la mémoire cache, effacer la liste des téléchargements et les entrées de recherche dans Google et supprimer les cookies ainsi que tous les noms ou mots de passe enregistrés ou tout autre information relative au remplissage automatique.

DeniX
_


----------



## AuGie (4 Mai 2006)

Je deplace dans Internet


----------



## leo071275 (4 Mai 2006)

*Safari fermé*, en supprimant *history.plist* et *form values*, les termes sont effectivement effacés...

Mais !!!!!  Reste-t-il un moyen d'effacer *un seul* terme ?

pour les switcheur, je le rappelle, avec windows, il suffit de selectionner le terme et d'appuyer sur *suppr*

meme fonction avec mac??????


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2006)

Tu fermes safari et tu ouvres history.plist avec l'éditeur de préférences (ou tu le convertis en XML et tu l'édites à la mimine). Et tu vires le site concerné.


----------



## leo071275 (4 Mai 2006)

le membre junior que je suis ne sait pas comment ouvrir ou avec quoi ouvrir cet history.plist,
autant dire que la "conversion en XML" reste pour moi un ideogramme inconnu...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2006)

leo071275 a dit:
			
		

> le membre junior que je suis ne sait pas comment ouvrir ou avec quoi ouvrir cet history.plist,
> autant dire que la "conversion en XML" reste pour moi un ideogramme inconnu...


Avec Property List Editor, à conditions d'avoir installé les outils dévellopeurs... Fais une recherche sur ton DD...


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2006)

Je n'ai effectivement pas été explicite (oups !).
Les fichiers de préférences sont de deux formats possibles : texte (dans ce cas, ils ont une structure XML) soit binaire (pas lisible aisément).
XML : cela veut dire que tout est bien organisé, avec des balises pour délimiter et désigner les valeurs, par exemple :
	
	



```
<livre>
  <titre>
    <de="Der Mann ohne Eigenschaften"/>
    <fr="L'homme sans qualité">
  </titre>
  <auteur>
    <prenom>Robert</prenom>
    <nom>Musil</nom>
  </auteur>
  <genre="Livre essentiel du XXeme siècle"/>
</livre>
```
À l'aide de commandes en Terminal, on peut convertir les propriétés d'un type à l'autre.
Surtout, si l'on a installé les outils de développement, on peut utiliser l'éditeur de propriété, quel que soit le format de stockage du fichier de propriétés (comme indiqué par DJ).


----------



## leo071275 (5 Mai 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Avec Property List Editor, à conditions d'avoir installé les outils dévellopeurs... Fais une recherche sur ton DD...




largage total d'un internaute !!!
désolé, mais je ne suis plus. 
En clair, étape par étape, comment faut-il que je procède ?
pour info, je travaille avec os x 10.3.9 et safari, pour corser le tout, c'est un clavier qwerty. j'aime bien faire simple.    

"fais une recherche sur ton DD..." comment tu fais ? le switcheur connait demarrer/recherche/tel nom de fichier sur tel disque. 
avec mac, comment on fais une recherche ?

après, si j'ai  "Property List Editor", en supposant que j'arrive à convertir history.plist en XML, cela m'étonne qu'il faille autant de manip pour supprimer un seul terme d'un menu déroulant. D'ailleurs, ce ne sont pas des sites visités que j'aimerai annuler, seulement une frappe, par exemple, dans le cadre de google... C'est possible, au moins ?


----------



## leo071275 (5 Mai 2006)

leo071275 a dit:
			
		

> désole, j'ai pas été clair :
> 
> C'est du menu déroulant du site *google* , dans la fenêtre même de google, que j'essaie d'effacer les termes - termes qui apparaissent en appuyant simultanément sur "pg dn+end" (clavier qwerty) en bas à droite (ibook G4 12 pouces) ...???




d'ailleurs, je reviens sur ce que j'ai dis : le menu apparait simplement en utilisant les touches _pg up_ ou _pg dn_... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2006)

leo071275 a dit:
			
		

> ... pour info, je travaille avec os x 10.3.9 et safari, pour corser le tout, c'est un clavier qwerty. j'aime bien faire simple.
> 
> ... convertir history.plist en XML ...



Je n'avais pas fait attention au fait que tu utilisais Panther. Sur Panther, ces fichiers '.plist' sont tous en XML (le mode binaire n'est venu qu'avec Tiger).
Il te suffit donc de l'éditer avec un éditeur de texte normal (Textedit conviendra parfaitement).


----------



## leo071275 (6 Mai 2006)

sur PC, il est possible de supprimer un mot, une recherche effectuée sur google en utilisant la touche suppr.
mac sait-il faire de même ? comment ?
Attention : ce n'est pas les sites enregistrés dans l'historique que je désire supprimer mais bien une recherche du menu déroulant de la fenêtre google.


----------



## leo071275 (6 Mai 2006)

re...


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2006)

leo071275 a dit:
			
		

> sur PC, il est possible de supprimer un mot, une recherche effectuée sur google en utilisant la touche suppr.
> mac sait-il faire de même ? comment ?
> Attention : ce n'est pas les sites enregistrés dans l'historique que je désire supprimer mais bien une recherche du menu déroulant de la fenêtre google.



Sur PC, certes, mais avec quel navigateur ? Et quelle version d'icelui ? Firefox ?


----------



## leo071275 (6 Mai 2006)

Je viens d'essayer sur le PC portable de ma copine, un medion avec XP : il suffit de positionner le curseur dans le cadre de google, clicgauche, le menu deroulant apparait, positionner a nouveau la fleche de la souris sur le terme a effacer et d'appuyer sur _suppr_.

avec mon ibook G4, mac os x 10.3.9, qwerty, ca marche pas...


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2006)

Sur ton Mac, tu as Panther et tu utilises Safari / Firefox / Camino / Opera / Omniweb / ???
Sur ton PC, tu as Win XP et tu utilises IE / Firefox / Opera / la barre Google / ???

Si la fonctionnalité que tu cherches n'est pas implémentée sur Mac OS X, elle ne l'est pas. Point barre. Pas très compliqué, me semble-t-il.


----------



## Max London (11 Juin 2006)

leo071275 a dit:
			
		

> sur PC, il est possible de supprimer un mot, une recherche effectuée sur google en utilisant la touche suppr.
> mac sait-il faire de même ? comment ?
> Attention : ce n'est pas les sites enregistrés dans l'historique que je désire supprimer mais bien une recherche du menu déroulant de la fenêtre google.



On a recherché un site cochon, hm?


----------



## azrael24 (11 Juin 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> On a recherché un site cochon, hm?



c'est ce que j'allais dire  


tu as essayé de passer un coup de balais avec Onyx ? chez moi ca à l'air de marcher


----------



## zoommy (11 Juin 2006)

Safari
1. Ouvrez le menu "Safari" et sélectionnez "Préférences". 
2. Dans les menus qui apparaissent, sélectionnez "Remplissage Automatique". 
3. Recherchez la ligne "Autres formulaires" et cliquez sur le bouton "Modifier". 
4. Dans la liste des sites auxquels la fonctionnalité de saisie automatique est actuellement appliquée, choisissez "Google.fr" > "Effacer" > "Terminé".


----------



## yack (24 Juin 2010)

pour info...

http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&answer=106230


----------

